# If this doesn't scare you, nothing will



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

*Fema Camp Coffins Investigated *[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zSDdm-SHI&feature=related[/ame]


*Obama Justifies FEMA imprisonment of civilians! *[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mPZlysCAm0&feature=related[/ame]

*FEMA Martial Law 2011 November Bacterial Outbreak *http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=11
*
How the Economic Collapse Will Start.mp4*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nSQkg6a4Ro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Should I be scared? (Rhetorical question, in crisis situations I am the one who is totally NOT scared).

What I want to know is... Do you find it entertaining or satisfying to try to make people scared by what you present?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just wanna know how you plan a biological outbreak ahead of time ? :shrug:

I mean, aren't those supposed to be spur-of-the-moment ? :indif:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing does scare me. Interesting, though. I've only watched the first one so far.


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Should I be scared? (Rhetorical question, in crisis situations I am the one who is totally NOT scared).
> 
> What I want to know is... Do you find it entertaining or satisfying to try to make people scared by what you present?


Excuse me??? Is this not a survival forum where everyone is teaching everyone to be prepared , what to look out for, what to do in some cases.
You need to be a little scared and ALOT PREPARED. So what is your problem tonight???? I didn't make this stuff up. I just read, watch , listen and do what is best for me and my family. If you don't like what I post , which is fine, don't watch, don't read and by all means, keep your crude comments to yourself, thank you.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

FEMA camp :teehee:eep::teehee:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Do you find it entertaining or satisfying to try to make people scared by what you present?


A little fear is a natural , healthy thing

It keeps you aware and helps you survive

It's "panic" you have to worry about


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Your first link supposedly shows FEMA coffins, which are big enough for 4 or 5 each and are likely not coffins at all but only have third hand accounts raised to factual accounts of their purpose. Link 2 is a bunch of heavily edited BS that cherry picks and embellishes your presidents speach in a negative light. Link three is a fail (you posted a reply link here on HT for whatever reason) Link 4 is a promo for ? Its full of stuff that never happened and dated incorrect facts that are designed to strike fear in the weak minded. Nobody anywhere trusts the Yuan, who are they trying to kid?

Harry is right you're trying to scare people for some reason and I hope they are too smart to be scare by this stuff!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

If the "coffins" in the first video really are intended for that purpose, I don't see it as a dire sign of some plan the government has to kill millions of us. Maybe they're just getting prepared for something that they see as a legitimate risk, such as a viral outbreak. Emergency preparedness is good, right? Having a suitable plan to deal with bodies will make any outbreak less of a threat to those who don't immediately succumb to it. Of course it could also be a huge conspiracy where the CDC is going to start some kind of outbreak for whatever diabolical reason, but there's no evidence for that and it does no good to worry about things like that.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Only thing ever scared me was the Ex-Wife...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> Only thing ever scared me was the Ex-Wife...


With me it was the Ex-Hubby and his business associates. He chose to chicken out on life, and by pass some consequences of his actions. Funny thing, once you look at what you feared and just see a tired, old, not healthy, gray cloud of a person and you pity them - they cannot bring fear or dread anymore.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh gawd, isn't that the truth. Went through this with my father. When he got to be about 50 and I was I guess in my 20's, I lost all fear of him. He wasn't the bully anymore, he was a miserable, pauchy toothless old goat whose only way to feel powerful was to threaten people physically but no longer had the physical ability to back up the threats. It was pathetic.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Well there is lots of Gov places around no one wants to admit exists or even talks about . Much better just to pass it by . Not many miles away i passed a runway out in the sticks fenced and gated few Gov warning signs on the fence . No one i talked to knows anything about it or when it is used or if it is . :runforhills:

If i can find it again i;ll get some pictures of it and GPS mark it too :hobbyhors


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

TxAprilMagic said:


> Excuse me??? Is this not a survival forum where everyone is teaching everyone to be prepared , what to look out for, what to do in some cases.
> You need to be a little scared and ALOT PREPARED. So what is your problem tonight???? I didn't make this stuff up. I just read, watch , listen and do what is best for me and my family. If you don't like what I post , which is fine, don't watch, don't read and by all means, keep your crude comments to yourself, thank you.


Actually, it was a straight question, not a crude comment. I DON'T need to be scared, contrary to your assertions. Prepared for stuff, absolutely, I agree with you 110%. The "problem" (which it is not), is that I have seen too many media stories leading with "You HAVE to know this" or "A new study has shown that blah blah will do blah blah to your blah blah. Panic Panic!!" It is a junkie style of trying to evoke emotion in an audience.

Teaser headers and "run and hide" followthroughs don't help me to be prepared.

You posted three youtube videos, and expected responses. It might have been an idea to summarize the thrust of those for people on dial-up, or suffering through satellite mishigos. Not all of us have super-speed broadband. While your links were perhaps annoying in their lack of summary, the person that expected everyone to watch a two hour video (my download limit per day is 250MB on Hughesnet) without explaining what it was about was just plain rude, and should, IMO, be forced to watch my eight hours of vacation slides from 1975 without a bathroom break.

"Crude"? Just telling it like I see it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Situations like katrina for instance probably required a few coffins, just saying.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tornadoes do, also!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Both the last two posts are good reasons for such things that take place in such areas. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Those containers do not really make sense as coffins to me...they take up way to much space for mass casualties. The preparations that I am aware of in case of large numbers of casualties are body bags, because they are lightweight and easily transported.

If they truly are coffins I would guess the CDC had money left in their budget and had to spend it. 

I do believe however that economically we are in serious trouble if the national debt is not dealt with. Hyper-inflation is a real possibility just because the government has been printing more and more money.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If i can find it again i;ll get some pictures of it and GPS mark it too


Find it on Google Earth


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Actually, it was a straight question, not a crude comment. I DON'T need to be scared, contrary to your assertions. Prepared for stuff, absolutely, I agree with you 110%. The "problem" (which it is not), is that I have seen too many media stories leading with "You HAVE to know this" or "A new study has shown that blah blah will do blah blah to your blah blah. Panic Panic!!" It is a junkie style of trying to evoke emotion in an audience.
> 
> Teaser headers and "run and hide" followthroughs don't help me to be prepared.
> 
> ...


*Yes, Just telling it like I see it.*


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wouldn't it be ironic if there was a mass outbreak and the cdc could do nothing with the bodies because they hadn't prepared...


To the op. This isn't the least shocking at all.

This is how I figure it. the cdc wants to make it possible to bury bodies quickly if needed. But also recover them for family after wards if needed for proper burial. looks to me they can put 6 or 8 bodies in them label and catalogue who is in each. Sounds better to me than a pit trench. No?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I do not fear much..but then faith does that to you..I walk a very blessed life...always finding myself with just what I need just when I need it, always being pushed aside just before I fall off a cliff..always being plucked up before I step in it or on it...being blessed with the ability to see/feel what is ahead just in time to turn the other way if needed...With all that said... Do I think one should always trust the government..NO I DO NOT... I think people should pay attention, be aware..but am I going to watch some videos and be scared? No...not ever. Sure the govt has contingencies for all sorts of crisis because there are those people no matter how many warnings are out there who will simply not prepare..there are those who will need to rely on those govt. plans..however, the key objective IMO of preparation is not to ever end up in need of any government "help"...faith, self reliance and a well stocked pantry go along way to assauge any fear...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been reading about this stuff for so long that I doubt anything would scare me or surprise me. You learn to accept what can be the inevitable and move on.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I didn't look at these particular links, but I have seen videos of "FEMA camps".
Now... I am a realist and DH is downright serious and unflappable and quick to call BS on all things, but...
When I showed him the FEMA camp videos even he was aghast at the possibilities.
Yes..they are supposed to be new Amtrak centers or whatever, but what struck him was that the chainlink fence top, the concertina wire or whatever, was bent towards the interior of the fence. If it were to keep people out, it would be on the outside. It faces inward, that is only for keeping something on that side of the fence.
Also, the turnstyles bothered him a bit.

I don't know if I buy the coffins, but I do buy FEMA camps. I don't know who they plan on keeping there under those huge guard towers and who they plan on walking through the chainlink corridors, but it scares the crap out of me.

The movie, "The Crazies' is scary as all get out... not the zombies or whatever, but the government response thereto. The door to door round up etc... shudder.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

TxAprilMagic said:


> *Fema Camp Coffins Investigated *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zSDdm-SHI&feature=related
> 
> 
> *Obama Justifies FEMA imprisonment of civilians! *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mPZlysCAm0&feature=related
> ...


I guess nothing will scare me then..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I had a good laugh at the first video -- didn't watch it all, but the "coffins" were from 2000, and the video "investigation" in 2005. And they are all sitting in an open field for 11 years, but it's supposed to be a big secret? Give me a break. Plans need to be made for disposal of bodies, and I certainly hope the government is doing that. But as someone else has mentioned, body bags make more sense. 

How could preparation for an emergency be something to be scared of? Isn't that what we on this forum are about?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> With me it was the Ex-Hubby and his business associates. He chose to chicken out on life, and by pass some consequences of his actions. Funny thing, once you look at what you feared and just see a tired, old, not healthy, gray cloud of a person and you pity them - they cannot bring fear or dread anymore.


I don't Know Angie she still scares me.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

TxAprilMagic said:


> *Fema Camp Coffins Investigated *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zSDdm-SHI&feature=related


Coincidence?
Flambeau Madison
Madison, Georgia

1330 Atlanta Highway
P.O. Box 916
Madison, GA 30650 USA
Ph: 706-342-8300

Been there, hauled them., went to the same centrally located warehouses that handles caskets for funeral homes.


If you don't want a FEMA issued one, can always buy your own.
Burial vaults




TxAprilMagic said:


> *Obama Justifies FEMA imprisonment of civilians! *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mPZlysCAm0&feature=related


I hate the idiot in the White House, but the clips that is being quoted are so chopped up, only thing funny about them is the people that take the chops at face value.

Looking at a logistical standpoint.
In cases of mass outbreak, it would be easier to use body bags and incinerate the remains than to bury them. Plus, incineration get rid of the risk of potential exposure years later.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree those look like something that will help us in case of a serious outbreak of something. The whole casket can go into it and there is less chance of ground water contamination.

Looks like a good thing not a scary thing. Nice to know that the government is prepping as well.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I get concerned enough with reading legislation that's already on the books. It's not that it's yet been enforced but how it's going to be enforced if a major disaster happens and a government response is mandated by law.

Go to www.google.com and type in your state name along with the words "model health powers act". 

The single worst danger humans face in this reality is another group of humans operating under the belief that they're helping you.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

TxAprilMagic said:


> *Yes, Just telling it like I see it.*


Well, bless your heart! :teehee:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually those vaults look like good in ground storage containers. They would handle the weight of earth placed on top and most people would be hesitant to look inside them if they had any idea what they are usually used for.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> If this doesn't scare you, nothing will


I didnt watch the videos, chances are Ive seen those & worse. There was a time in my life when I was consumed with such subjects. Especially the Fema camps and government roundups. Finally I decided it wasnt healthy, for me.

I decided it comes down to whether you want to live your life in fear or not.
I do what you can within reason, and let the rest go. You can drive yourself mad thinking of the possibilities that may never come about.

To a certain extent, I guess it depends on what you believe about your fellow man. I realized you can either believe in the inherit goodness, or evilness thereof. I am choosing these days to believe in the overall goodness. They would need the military(among others)to accomplish & maintain that. Im not sure the military would on that kind of a scale.

Look at the number of posters on HT alone that have family members in the military, that are good and decent people. I find it hard to believe that moral people would abandon their core values overnight and help carry out such an objective. 

Anyways, if it does, they will march me straight to the death camp. I have a long history of refusing to co-operate with authority. They wouldnt waste their time on re-educating me, & I wouldnt co-operate with them if they did. :sing:

So in that sense, the time I spent consumed by all that helped. I dont live in a state of fear as before, and I dont see my fellow man as being that heinous. And if Im wrong and they are, I will be going to my eternal home anyways. Life on earth is but a temporary stop on the journey anyways.

In the meantime, it wouldnt hurt if we elect and make sure the right people are on the job, before such a situation could become a reality.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "didnt watch the videos, chances are Ive seen those & worse. There was a time in my life when I was consumed with such subjects. Especially the Fema camps and government roundups. Finally I decided it wasnt healthy, for me.

I decided it comes down to whether you want to live your life in fear or not.
I do what you can within reason, and let the rest go. You can drive yourself mad thinking of the possibilities that may never come about."

I need TrickyGrama to come put up a POTD Award icon here. Because it should be the POTD. It's good to be prepared and to be aware of things, but it can be mentally unhealthy to become too concerned. And if the S ever does HTF, you won't be able to afford to be running around completely nuts.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> The single worst danger humans face in this reality is another group of humans operating under the belief that they're helping you.


We are from the Government and we are here to help. :run:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope, doesn't scare me at all. There are some people out there, though, that need to be scared into action.....glad I'm not one of them. I see the logic of prepping without the need for fear.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> And if the S ever does HTF, you won't be able to afford to be running around completely nuts.


:thumb: exactly


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> With me it was the Ex-Hubby and his business associates. He chose to chicken out on life, and by pass some consequences of his actions. Funny thing, once you look at what you feared and just see a tired, old, not healthy, gray cloud of a person and you pity them - they cannot bring fear or dread anymore.


Unless they raise a shaking hand and use the least bit of finger pressure to send a little piece of lead to rest against some buried nerve...waiting to see if you are gonna be paralyzed brings quite a bit of fear.

Old age and poor health don't automatically bring pity...

Good health and youth don't automatically grant bravery...


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I got through the first minute of one of the videos - the fema imprisonment, and the first thing I noticed was the way it was edited. 
Too many one line snips that were put together to change the context of the whole speech making it just a bunch of carp! Not worthwhile to waste my time on fear mongering.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

time said:


> deleted insulting comment.


It seems to me you misunderstood Harry Chickpea, who wrote right before the part you highlighted -- _"You posted three youtube videos, and expected responses. It might have been an idea to summarize the thrust of those for people on dial-up, or suffering through satellite mishigos."_ He was asking for a brief summary of what was on the video, not suggesting they not be posted at all. I do have high speed internet, but appreciate when someone posts a video to have a three to four sentence explanation of what it is so I can decide whether to watch it or not, especially when the person wants it to be discussed.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, Belfrybat, there were three basic issues that I had - 

first, the "teaser" type of post heading. On some forums, that is such a no-no that it can get a poster banned. Header posts are much more appreciated if they at least MENTION the subject at hand. The idea of a series of threads all starting out similarly gets bizarre:

If this doesn't scare you, nothing will
If that didn't scare you, THIS will
If those doesn't scare you, maybe this will
Now you REALLY should be scared!

For someone going back and searching threads for content, those headers are meaningless. There is a reason for those standards, and I had nothing to do with making them. Don't shoot the messenger.

The second issue I had was exactly as you describe. A one or two minute film clip is one thing - even someone on 44 dialup can usually eventually get it. Much more than that really needs at least a few words of description.

The third issue I have is with the whole concept of scaremongering. That gets tricky to describe, because there CAN be reasons for concern and posting something in hopes of having others help you (or me) understand it better. This is a real service to people, and I'll admit to sometimes confusing it with the other aspect I'm about to describe.

I worked in theatres long enough, saw the crowds coming in for the horror movies long enough, to know that there are some people who just enjoy that adrenalin rush from being scared witless. I've never personally understood that desire, and view it as another form of pornography. Watching a slice-n-dice movie where teens get dismembered is simply offensive to my tender sensibilities. I guess there is a purpose... (to make money?)... but I don't see a greater good being served. Similarly, fear and panic over EOTW scenarios that are non-preventable is, to me, a waste of time.

Example: Neutron stars can create a shaft of ultra-high energy that extends for billions and billions of miles. Any planet in the path of that beam will have ALL life extinguished within a few minutes or seconds. Life>>>death - utter and total death. There is absolutely no shielding that can prevent it, no possible way of even knowing it is about to occur before it starts. Other than it being an interesting factoid, and a reason to limit our expectations of alien civilizations near the center of the galaxy, it has nothing to do with how we should live our lives.

I could easily go on with a dozen or more other scenarios that might be really traumatizing. There is no point though in even bringing those things up. Fearmongering is not survival and prep.

I guess I missed an insulting comment from someone taking exception to my point of view. I used to collect those, but stopped back around 1996. If someone shows me to be incorrect (factually) in what I say, I tip my hat to them and thank them. case in point: http://www.city-data.com/forum/internet/1417483-word-document-email-threat.html I would MUCH rather be proven wrong than spread incorrect information. If I am factually incorrect and get an insult or two by people correcting me, I probably deserve it, and I'll still thank them for correcting me. As for someone not LIKING _what_ I say, I quote Burns. To them; "I say hard cheese!"


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, having a large amount of "disposable coffins" seems like common sense to me. Think of it this way, it is not too far in our past that a huge flu epidemic wiped out a large amount of Americans as well as people worldwide. I'm not a big fan of FEMA, but since we do have so many people who refuse to take responsibility for their own long term food storage, let alone have a way to deal with their dead, being able to at least try to control the spread of disease seems like a good thing. 

As far as Obama, I have been so disappointed in the US government for so many years that I'm not surprised by much of anything anymore.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

What about marsupials? They scare me, even the slow ones.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Imho, after Hurricane Katrina, the govt. doesn't want to be caught with their pants down again.... thus, they've planned out 'everything' that it thinks it's "slaves" will need, after an emergency. Those to who the gov. pays all their bills, must be taken care of... Which I think is good... get the entitlementistas in camps, and maybe they won't be raiding/looting the countryside. [Of course, the gov. might actually recruit them, to do the raiding/looting, with a "badge"]

Any freedom loving soul would steer a wide berth around any kind of FEMA help...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Any freedom loving soul would steer a wide berth around any kind of FEMA help... "

Which is what I have been saying for years, for other but related reasons.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Really people, there are much more possible things to lay awake at night worrying about then the fairy tale fema camps and government roundups. If such a thing were to happen itâs cheaper to dig a big hole and then back fill it with a bulldozer than to buy coffins. If you were thought so little of that you would be rounded up and then killed, why would the added expense of a coffin and individual grave be added? The government is not going to spend the money to round people up, house, and feed them.

If you need to worry, worry about the economy crashing, worry about heating your home if your power goes out, worry about eating for the next year if thereâs nothing to buy at the store. Yes hard times are coming, and people that work for the government see it coming and are not blinded by the hype from the media. Focus on being as self-sufficient as you can and worry about getting your preps rather than such BS as fema camps.

I work for the government, and my agency works with fema. I would know if there were coffins and camps. Go to google earth and look at the Shreveport, La fairgrounds. Wow your looking at a fema location to house people if a hurricane hits the New Orleans area again. Thatâs as close to a âfema campâ as it gets folks. So stop investing energy in BS and focus it towards being able to weather the storms of hard times.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Sam_Luna said:


> Really people, there are much more possible things to lay awake at night worrying about then the fairy tale fema camps and government roundups. If such a thing were to happen itâs cheaper to dig a big hole and then back fill it with a bulldozer than to buy coffins. If you were thought so little of that you would be rounded up and then killed, why would the added expense of a coffin and individual grave be added? The government is not going to spend the money to round people up, house, and feed them.
> 
> If you need to worry, worry about the economy crashing, worry about heating your home if your power goes out, worry about eating for the next year if thereâs nothing to buy at the store. Yes hard times are coming, and people that work for the government see it coming and are not blinded by the hype from the media. Focus on being as self-sufficient as you can and worry about getting your preps rather than such BS as fema camps.
> 
> I work for the government, and my agency works with fema. I would know if there were coffins and camps. Go to google earth and look at the Shreveport, La fairgrounds. Wow your looking at a fema location to house people if a hurricane hits the New Orleans area again. Thatâs as close to a âfema campâ as it gets folks. So stop investing energy in BS and focus it towards being able to weather the storms of hard times.


Post of the day award!:bow:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was expecting a picture of a big, furry spider or a snake. THAT scares me!!!


----------



## Red Elm (Sep 29, 2011)

Turn your fear into action and prep for your family in order to avoid the government during emergencies. 

BTW youtube in some respects is worse than the mass media when it comes to spreading hype. Very informative on some fronts very stupid on others it up to the individual to sort out the bull.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

FEMA Camps dont scare me. I know, I would never go, all my armed would not go either. I can tell you forced FEMA camp would never happen in Utah.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Well at lest they are planning proper burials eep: if needed.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"I can tell you forced FEMA camp would never happen in Utah." OR Texas (Austin excepted)!!!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, in regards to FEMA, it seems their trailers are on the way to our neck of the woods due to the floods...IN SEPTEMBER! I am not really concerned, other things have a higer priority on my list; firewood, kids, shaving...
Matt


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Well worrying won't help me feel any better regardless so I will just step up the preps as always


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

TxAprilMagic said:


> If this doesn't scare you, nothing will


You obviously haven't listened to Glenn Beck lately, have you?


----------

